
Kim Dotcom’s Mega 3, with Bitcoin. Two bad ideas that go worse together - davidgerard
http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/08/10/kim-dotcoms-mega-3-with-bitcoin-two-bad-ideas-that-go-worse-together/
======
facorreia
One of the most sensible pieces I've read about either subject.

~~~
HoopleHead
Strange definition of "sensible" you've got there. It read more like a
petulant teenager's froth-lipped rant, to me.

